# DIY Market



## HvNDhF (25/7/18)

Hi everyone

Just want to know if there is a DIY market where people will actually buy DIY stuff. 

If so what would be needed and who can give me an estimate asking price. 

Thanks in Advance

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (26/7/18)

HvNDhF said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just want to know if there is a DIY market where people will actually buy DIY stuff.
> 
> ...


There shouldn't be

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## franshorn (26/7/18)

Agree with @Steyn777 

I don't know how filthy the person's mixing station might be, how their Nic and Concentrates are stored or what is being added to the juice.
By all means, mix for your friends and have them pay you a small fee to recover the costs. 

I wouldn't want to sell my DIY juice. Many have asked to buy, but I rather give them the recipe and tell them to go over to one of the suppliers websites and buy their own supplies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## HvNDhF (26/7/18)

Dont want to sell juice at all. I want to know if people actually buy flavours and pg and vg etc second hand. I tried diy but it is not for me. So sitting with things im not going to use again

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/7/18)

HvNDhF said:


> Dont want to sell juice at all. I want to know if people actually buy flavours and pg and vg etc second hand. I tried diy but it is not for me. So sitting with things im not going to use again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



You can put up your items for sale in the Classifieds - For Sale subforum @HvNDhF 
Just read and follow the rules before you post
Its simple
There have been a lot of DIY goodies sold in the Classifieds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (26/7/18)

Thank You. 

Sorry if I worded my initial message wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

